# Oklahoma bottles



## Oklabottles (Sep 12, 2010)

Here are some of my Oklahoma bottles most are scarce but a couple are rare. I don't have a camera right now and have to use my webcam thats why the pics suck. but from left to right they are Kingfisher bottling works , Enid ale from Enid Okla., Bartlesville bottling works, bartlsville bottling works extremly rare which means 1-3 known, C.G. Frost Oklahoma city bottling works, Jerry Oven Golden Gurnesey milk Enid, Okla, Pawnee ice fuel and bottling Co. Pawnee, Okla, N.F. cheadle Guthrie, Okla. seltzer pretty rare then 2 other variants of the Kingfisher bottling works.


----------



## Oklabottles (Sep 12, 2010)

heres the blackwell.


----------



## Oklabottles (Sep 12, 2010)

heres a hard to find waltons drug Earl walton was a cousin of sam walton the founder of walmart which kingfisher is sam waltons birth place he probably got his first expereince working in earls store. this bottle is from 1912


----------



## Oklabottles (Sep 12, 2010)

Here is a ext. rare one from kansas which in the kansas book 1-2 known and actually mine has a little bit different embossing so i beilieve mine to be a 1 of a kind I sent a picture of it to the author of the book. mine is embossed Bogardus Bottling Works El dorada, Kans. bottle was made by the root company, the one in the book shows it to be spelled bogarous with an o insted of a d.


----------



## baileyswla (Mar 3, 2022)

Oklabottles said:


> Here are some of my Oklahoma bottles most are scarce but a couple are rare. I don't have a camera right now and have to use my webcam thats why the pics suck. but from left to right they are Kingfisher bottling works , Enid ale from Enid Okla., Bartlesville bottling works, bartlsville bottling works extremly rare which means 1-3 known, C.G. Frost Oklahoma city bottling works, Jerry Oven Golden Gurnesey milk Enid, Okla, Pawnee ice fuel and bottling Co. Pawnee, Okla, N.F. cheadle Guthrie, Okla. seltzer pretty rare then 2 other variants of the Kingfisher bottling works.


I could really use a photo (front and back) of the Enid Ale bottle for the CCSI Database. Thank you.


----------

